# EOS 60D Stock Levels Getting Low?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 23, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12392"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12392">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Various Reports…..


</strong>I’ve received various reports from around the globe that EOS 60D stock levels have become very low. There are reports of at least two stores saying they cannot get any more stock at all.</p>
<p>I have nothing to report about an imminent replacement of the 60D, but I do expect to see at least one new APS-C camera in the next month or two.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732047-REG/Canon_4460B003_EOS_60D_DSLR_Camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank"><strong><em>EOS 60D Body & Memory Card $699 at B&H</em></strong></p>
<p></a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Nishi Drew (Dec 23, 2012)

Wait... people have actually been buying the 60D??
Ok jk jk, if it weren't for the lack of AFMA I'd have one too (but only because they're dirt cheap some places).

So, a sure sign that a 70D will be announced? Or again, no one was really buying this, they had to cut the price down several stops for plenty to even get interested, and they finally gave up?


----------



## tome223 (Dec 23, 2012)

I inquired at a local camera store how much they were giving to 60ds being traded in: $399. Going from $899 in fall to the $699 deal really killed resale value! Oh well, here's hoping to 7d2 announcement in jan or feb


----------



## rpt (Dec 23, 2012)

Nishi Drew said:


> Wait... people have actually been buying the 60D??
> Ok jk jk, if it weren't for the lack of AFMA I'd have one too (but only because they're dirt cheap some places).
> 
> So, a sure sign that a 70D will be announced? Or again, no one was really buying this, they had to cut the price down several stops for plenty to even get interested, and they finally gave up?


I guess we'll see the 70D and the 7D2 when we see them 

I don't care at the moment as I got my 5D3...

I guess at some time I will "need" a second body. Hopefully I will be able to afford a 7d2 or something...


----------



## EchoLocation (Dec 23, 2012)

I was totally underwhelmed with this camera from day one. I gave my cousin tons of crap for buying it over a year ago, at this point it is ancient history.
I cant believe the 60D and 7D are still Canon's most recent and best APS-C cameras in 2013!


----------



## rpt (Dec 23, 2012)

EchoLocation said:


> I was totally underwhelmed with this camera from day one. I gave my cousin tons of crap for buying it over a year ago, at this point it is ancient history.
> I cant believe the 60D and 7D are still Canon's most recent and best APS-C cameras in 2013!


Ding Dong! It is still 2012 (and we are not dead yet)


----------



## Nishi Drew (Dec 23, 2012)

I went FF and never looked back... well, just a little~
There's a crop-only UWA I'd like to see if I'll ever get use out of, and if it's more sports/action I'm trying to capture and naturally the 5DII won't handle that well, then a performance crop sounds like a second body for me.
I'm fine with getting the old 5DII, but the 7D needs better ISO performance, or a 70D ?


----------



## x-vision (Dec 23, 2012)

There's definitely a new 1.6x camera coming in Jan/Feb. 
The question is, which one: 70D, 7DII, or something else?

Before the 6D announcement, it looked as though the 70D was going to be a replacemenet for both the 60D and 7D.
Now it's hard to tell what Canon's plans are.


----------



## gjones5252 (Dec 23, 2012)

I actually really liked the 60d. I now have the 5d ii and iii. It was the first dslr I ever had and I bought it on the day it was released. The screen was amazing for video. I will eventually go back and either get another before they disappear but I am also hoping I know what either a 70d or 7d mark ii have to offer. I love the great build quality feature because my cameras see water often. But I also enjoyed the vari angle of the 60d and I have about 500gb of sd cards. I will wait to see what those two have to offer though because 1080p 60 would be worth it or even the new headphone jack. Eventually a apsc camera will be back with me but for now I am more than happy.


----------



## distant.star (Dec 23, 2012)

x-vision said:


> Before the 6D announcement, it looked as though the 70D was going to be a replacemenet for both the 60D and 7D.



No, it did not.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 23, 2012)

Nishi Drew said:


> Wait... people have actually been buying the 60D??
> Ok jk jk, if it weren't for the lack of AFMA I'd have one too (but only because they're dirt cheap some places).
> 
> So, a sure sign that a 70D will be announced? Or again, no one was really buying this, they had to cut the price down several stops for plenty to even get interested, and they finally gave up?



According to what I have been told by the local camera store, the 60D was a high volume camera right up until the T4i came out, at which point sales dropped, but it still sold well. That, and the 7D prove that there is an APS-C market above the rebels. When you look at the plummeting price of the 7D and 60D, and now at the shortage of 60D, and then look at the age of both designs, it seems logical that something new is coming. I would expect convergence.


----------



## Videoshooter (Dec 24, 2012)

Don Haines said:


> According to what I have been told by the local camera store, the 60D was a high volume camera right up until the T4i came out, at which point sales dropped, but it still sold well. That, and the 7D prove that there is an APS-C market above the rebels.



Interesting what they said about the t4i. I would've suspected the opposite - with the T4i release price being fairly close to the lowered 60D price, I would've thought most people would've gone for the 60D. 

It would be great to finally see an updated APS-C sensor. No added pixels, just a total refresh so we're not using 4-year old designs when there's been so much improvement in sensitivity, read out speed, DR, etc.


----------



## Aglet (Dec 24, 2012)

60D's a great little all-rounder. Along w 40D, this is _my_ favorite Canon body.
with a 15-85mm on it, it's my first choice for one-camera solution to most (of my) uses.
Wish it had more tactile buttons on it tho, hard to use them with gloves.


----------



## EchoLocation (Dec 24, 2012)

rpt said:


> EchoLocation said:
> 
> 
> > I was totally underwhelmed with this camera from day one. I gave my cousin tons of crap for buying it over a year ago, at this point it is ancient history.
> ...


umm..... i'm fully aware of this.... do you think any new cameras are going to be released in the next week?


----------



## rpt (Dec 24, 2012)

EchoLocation said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > EchoLocation said:
> ...



I dont care anymore as I got the 5D3. However, if they don't release 70D and the 7D and a 700D they are in hot water...
I am not even talking of the large megapix camera...


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 24, 2012)

Videoshooter said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > According to what I have been told by the local camera store, the 60D was a high volume camera right up until the T4i came out, at which point sales dropped, but it still sold well. That, and the 7D prove that there is an APS-C market above the rebels.
> ...



The t4i has one stop higher ISO and the touchscreen, but looses the controls on the top right. Personally, I find those controls way more usefull than having to go to the back display. Also, the t4i and even some of the newer point and shoots are using digic5. I would expect a new high end APS- C body to beat those specs.... Isn't it about time to see a digic6 and jump from 14 bit a/d to 16 bit


----------



## CCY020 (Dec 24, 2012)

*"Calculation" of the possible 70D release*

Hey guys, I'm** one of the persons who send an mail to this site after noticing changes in stock and price regarding the 60D in Western Europe (The Netherlands, Germany and Belgium).

I've tried to calculate a possible release for the "70D" and on the Dutch Wikipedia of the 60D, I've seen a interesting chart. Two facts: The 40D (2007), 50D (2008) and 60D (2010) we're all released by the 3rd quarter of the year. The whole xxD-series has been released between the first and third quarter, never the 4th quarter. And the 60D is now by far out the recordholder of all the Dxx / xxD's if you look at the time between an exsisting and announced xxD: 
1. 60D 27 months old (release: 26 august 2010 and still getting older) 
2. 50D 24 months old (release: 28 august 2008)
3. 40D 12 months old (release: 20 August 2007)

So add everything together: 60D is at low stock at least in Western Europe (Netherlands, Germany and Belgium) while the (body)price is dropping for 2 months. Even with a "low" price, Canon offers an 50-100 euro cashback on the 60D body/kit. It looks like they're trying to get rid of the last stock. The cashback is untill 29th of january 2013, and combine with the fact that the release will be between january and august or 3rd quarter 2013.

Between now and 6 months, we'll see at least a replacer for the 60D or an official press release...thats a fact.

PS: Here's the Dutch Wikipedia chart (underneath the page) of the xxD releases: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS_60D

**: My name is Chris, 20 years old. I live in Amsterdam (Holland) and started with photography since July 2012.


----------



## Aglet (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm starting to see some 7D promos that are pushing the price down now too.
Looks like Canon's starting to clear the channel of current inventory for some new crop-sensor product to be released sometime first half of 2013.
-


----------



## CCY020 (Dec 25, 2012)

Aglet said:


> I'm starting to see some 7D promos that are pushing the price down now too.
> Looks like Canon's starting to clear the channel of current inventory for some new crop-sensor product to be released sometime first half of 2013.
> -



The funny thing is, last september/october you saw a variety of 60D kit's. Now the store's only sell them at their onlineshop. If you walked into a store 2-3 months ago, you would see 5-6 kits. Yesterday I visited the biggest store again and saw only 3 kits: 60D + 18-55/17-55 or 17-85. 

Another example: The most populair and biggest onlineshopping company in The Netherlands only offers the 60D body or with a 18-135. For other kits they send you to other stores and work as an middleman. Maybe I'm wrong, but it looks like sellers don't want to take the risk with high volume ?


----------



## Aglet (Dec 27, 2012)

In Canada, some of the better package deals I've seen the last week or 2 have been directly from Canon's online store. They were on the 7D with 60D and Rebel kits also at promotional prices with extra lenses, flashes, tripods, bags, etc.
Looks like early 2013 for announcements. If not at CES in January, then perhaps late Q1 to Q2.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Dec 27, 2012)

i am not much interested in APS-C bodys.

but it will be interesting to see what sensor canon uses.

it would be a nice suprise if we see a new process with the 70D and 7D MK2.
but i think we will see a new manufacturing process later in 2013 (around october).

but one thing seems to be sure.... the current process has reached it´s end of life.
it´s on life support now and we can´t expect great sensor improvements without a new process.


----------



## Videoshooter (Dec 27, 2012)

Don Haines said:


> The t4i has one stop higher ISO and the touchscreen, but looses the controls on the top right. Personally, I find those controls way more usefull than having to go to the back display. Also, the t4i and even some of the newer point and shoots are using digic5. I would expect a new high end APS- C body to beat those specs.... Isn't it about time to see a digic6 and jump from 14 bit a/d to 16 bit



When you say the t4i has one stop more ISO, do you mean that it is cleaner at the same ISO as the t2i/t3i/60D, hence gives you a 1-stop higher usable ISO, or simply that the maximum ISO is one stop higher than on the other models (along with a corresponding increase in noise).

I suppose at this end of the market a touchscreen would be a big selling point for many. It's what people are used to these days - but us stubborn camera folk refusing to accept change see it as just a gimmick!


----------



## K-amps (Dec 27, 2012)

Since the release of the xxxxD series and closeness in pricing of the xxxD to the xxD; it seemed that one of the 2 adjecent series would get converged. However now, I think (looking at the way Canon has been able to get away with those high prices) that all they will do is make a 7Dii with 21 mp's, 10fps etc and price it at around $2400. 

This lets them price a xxD at about 1500 and a Rebel at about 1100. Still space for 4 lines of APS-C if you increase the spread. This is not good for people who want AFMA on a xxD body or for those looking for a great deal... but one way Canon could differentiate their products.

It would be a first interms of a higher number (7D vs 6d) selling at a premium compared to a lower number... but with the 7D series they seem to break rules anyway (First APS-C sensor in xD range etc).

Personally I'd like to have a 7dii at the 1700 range, and the xxD converging with the xxxD.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 27, 2012)

Our local Costco stores each have large pallets full of 60D's. That often, but not always signals that they are being closed out, and that Costco was able to buy out huge amounts of remaining stock at a good price. If there were 250 of them at just 1/2 of the 618 stores, that would be over 77,000 cameras.


----------



## saint (Dec 27, 2012)

Im in a situation where im looking to buy my first dslr but am also unsure as to what to purchase. Iv had my eye on the 60D for quite some time and now the price has dropped considerably. The problem im facing is that this product is over 2 years old and from what iv read a replacement or 60d-7D amalgamation announcement should be coming soon, however i have no idea when we could expect the product to hit store shelves or its release price. I have more than enough money to purchase a 60D now and still have a fair amount left over or purchase its replacement upon release. As most of you know a dslr purchase is a mini investment and i dont want to regret buying a 60D so late on when a new one could be just around the corner, with better features/IQ/sensor etc. 

Was just wondering what some of you guys would do or you thoughts on the matter, any advice at all would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 27, 2012)

Videoshooter said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > The t4i has one stop higher ISO and the touchscreen, but looses the controls on the top right. Personally, I find those controls way more usefull than having to go to the back display. Also, the t4i and even some of the newer point and shoots are using digic5. I would expect a new high end APS- C body to beat those specs.... Isn't it about time to see a digic6 and jump from 14 bit a/d to 16 bit
> ...



Max iso is 1stop higher. I have never done a side by side comparison of the two cameras so I can not comment on the image quality.

The touchscreen is "cool", but given the choice of a touchscreen or a shoulder display, like on the 60D, I'll take the shoulder display every time.


----------



## mingocr83 (Dec 28, 2012)

I've used both cameras, and my choice of course of the old mighty 60D. In fact the 60D was my first DSLR, I use it mainly for plane spotting at the airport with a 70-300mm lens. I used the t4i a few days ago, the controls on the right are lost, and the touchscreen will help the novice photographers set the settings quicker. Apart from that, the HDR and higher ISO...the t4i does not offer that much....

Waiting for the 70D/7D ii replacements to chance the body...


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Dec 28, 2012)

From what I have seen from a friend who owns a 650D, his ISO 1600+ shots have more color noise than my old 60D shots at ISO 1600+ shooting at the same venue. Luminance noise is very similar, but the edge seems to go to the 60D for detail. We both normally shoot jpegs with NR off. Basically, it doesn't matter how much max ISO the 650D has, the 60D still looks better at 1600 and 3200. Both cameras are unusable to me at 6400+


----------



## Aglet (Dec 28, 2012)

saint said:


> Im in a situation where im looking to buy my first dslr but am also unsure as to what to purchase. Iv had my eye on the 60D for quite some time and now the price has dropped considerably. The problem im facing is that this product is over 2 years old and from what iv read a replacement or 60d-7D amalgamation announcement should be coming soon, however i have no idea when we could expect the product to hit store shelves or its release price. I have more than enough money to purchase a 60D now and still have a fair amount left over or purchase its replacement upon release. As most of you know a dslr purchase is a mini investment and i dont want to regret buying a 60D so late on when a new one could be just around the corner, with better features/IQ/sensor etc.
> 
> Was just wondering what some of you guys would do or you thoughts on the matter, any advice at all would be very much appreciated!



It's always a tough decision WHEN to jump on the bandwagon. 
I've had 60Ds since they first came out. Sold one, kept one. It's my favorite general purpose body at this time and the first one I grab if I'm off to do some quick documentary shots. I keep a 15-85mm on it all the time, covers most situations more than adequately for me. The simplified controls, semi-compact size, good ergonomics, flip screen all are useful. You can pretty much shoot and control it with one hand if needed.
IQ from the 60D is on par with Canon's best, no worries there. (shares the same weaknesses too)

We're all waiting to see if the rumors of improved Canon sensor technology will show up in the next model, whether that will be a 7D2, 70D or the next consumer Rebel. Likely not the Rebel tho because the T4i is pretty new yet.

These next models SHOULD be announced within the next 6 months if history has any relevance.

An announcement COULD be made as early as 2nd week in January for the CES gig. CES is a consumer electronics oriented show so a good venue for consumer or prosumer product announcements. Hopefully we'll learn something about the new tech by the time CES is over. Often, in order to garner as much free advertising from the media as possible, they'll issue press releases and announcements a week ahead of the show.

If you can bide your time until after CES, hold on for a few more weeks.
If the money is burning a hole in your pocket then the 60D is a decent camera and will provide you with plenty of good images at a price that's very appealing right now. It should still have good residual resale value a year from now if you upgrade then. Judging by Canon's recent pricing on new product its replacement may fall to an appropriate price point by then too. Any "extra" money you have is always well spent on good glass. Lenses don't change very often, bodies in this range come and go much more quickly.


----------



## saint (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for your input. Iv spent a little bit of time with a 60D, had i bought one a few months ago id be more than happyif i was still shooting with it today, but to purchase one now feels a bit wrong, its just a bit of a weird time for the top of the line canon aps-c market. I also considered a 7D but i still have the same dilema. As you say, CES is a just over a week away so im going to wait and see if announcements are made but from what iv heard even if they are announced next week they may only be available sometime mid 2013. I really hope that wont be the case as iv got quite an itchy 'trigger' finger at the moment (ha) and dont feel i could wait too long, im just hoping an announcement is made next week and they release the product soon after otherwise im still stuck with this predicament.

As far as lenses are concerned i was thinking of getting a 17-85 but my friend has one and he claims the barrel distortion at the wide end is a bit much. The 28-135 was another option but on a crop sensor i fear it wont be wide enough. The 15-85 seems like a good choice, i dont mind spending a little bit more for better glass. There doesnt seem to be much choice for a mid range variable zoom (walkaround lense). 

So its one of those 3...or perhaps a third party?? Sigma, tamron? :-\


----------



## Aglet (Dec 31, 2012)

saint said:


> Thanks for your input. Iv spent a little bit of time with a 60D, had i bought one a few months ago id be more than happyif i was still shooting with it today, but to purchase one now feels a bit wrong, its just a bit of a weird time for the top of the line canon aps-c market. I also considered a 7D but i still have the same dilema. As you say, CES is a just over a week away so im going to wait and see if announcements are made but from what iv heard even if they are announced next week they may only be available sometime mid 2013. I really hope that wont be the case as iv got quite an itchy 'trigger' finger at the moment (ha) and dont feel i could wait too long, im just hoping an announcement is made next week and they release the product soon after otherwise im still stuck with this predicament.
> 
> As far as lenses are concerned i was thinking of getting a 17-85 but my friend has one and he claims the barrel distortion at the wide end is a bit much. The 28-135 was another option but on a crop sensor i fear it wont be wide enough. The 15-85 seems like a good choice, i dont mind spending a little bit more for better glass. There doesnt seem to be much choice for a mid range variable zoom (walkaround lense).
> 
> So its one of those 3...or perhaps a third party?? Sigma, tamron? :-\



Sigma's 17-70mm OS seems not bad and being updated shortly too. (I don't personally use this lens so can't say more)
New Sigmas are alleged to be produced with better quality control so hopefully less variability in IQ.
They've sometimes suffered from de-centering issues in previous product that could otherwise be good but hit-and-miss on whether you'd actually get a "good" copy of one.

Canon's EF-S 15-85mm quickly became a favorite of mine on the 60D as a general purpose, walk-around and everything else lens. It's a bit bothered by CA within a few mm of either end of the zoom range and occasionally has severe corner shading that can't be corrected (combination of filter ring and IS system near limits on some shots) and even some mushy extreme corners at the wide end. But none of this is enough to make me leave it at home until I can determine whether a competitor's equivalent performs any better. 

IMO, I've never liked the 17-85mm for its distortions and the 28-135 is not nearly wide enough, even on FF, for my preference.


----------



## tortilla (Jan 2, 2013)

saint said:


> Im in a situation where im looking to buy my first dslr but am also unsure as to what to purchase. Iv had my eye on the 60D for quite some time and now the price has dropped considerably. The problem im facing is that this product is over 2 years old and from what iv read a replacement or 60d-7D amalgamation announcement should be coming soon, however i have no idea when we could expect the product to hit store shelves or its release price. I have more than enough money to purchase a 60D now and still have a fair amount left over or purchase its replacement upon release. As most of you know a dslr purchase is a mini investment and i dont want to regret buying a 60D so late on when a new one could be just around the corner, with better features/IQ/sensor etc.



I doubt that we'll see much higher IQ in next APS-C models in raw (JPG is a different story though). IQ of the last two rebels got rather worse than better. Even if the new sensor will have the rumoured 24 MPix and you would use a high quality lens, it won't improve sharpness at apertures of f/5.6 and slower due to diffraction.

My guess is that the major improvement of 70d will be GPS, Wifi, touchscreen and better JPG-Quality. If you can live without that I'd recommend to get the 60d and invest the rest of your budget in lenses (especially fast lenses and rather EF than EF-S mount, so you can use them still later when you'll upgrade to FF).


----------



## iKenndac (Jan 2, 2013)

I actually took advantage of this blowout and got a 60D for silly money. I live in Sweden, and the going price for a 60D body has been steadily coming down over the past few months to about 7,000kr [$1080 USD/£660 GBP] including the 25% sales tax we have here.

I got my 60D just before Christmas for 6,700kr and was fairly pleased with it. However, I went back to the store I bought it from a week later and they'd lowered the price of the 60D body to 4,990kr and promptly sold out. They still honoured the price and refunded the difference to me.

I'm super happy — I got a 60D for a chunk of change _less_ than a 650D body costs over here, and not much more than a 600D body. It'll certainly tide me over until this time next year when the 70D will start coming down in price!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 2, 2013)

iKenndac said:


> I'm super happy — I got a 60D for a chunk of change _less_ than a 650D body costs over here, and not much more than a 600D body. It'll certainly tide me over until this time next year when the 70D will start coming down in price!



My bet is that by getting the 60D now, and waiting until the price on a 70D (or a 7D2) has dropped, that you will end up with two camera bodies for close to the price of the camera at release time..... have fun with your new toy!


----------



## CCY020 (Jan 2, 2013)

iKenndac said:


> I live in Sweden, and the going price for a 60D body has been steadily coming down over the past few months to about 7,000kr [$1080 USD/£660 GBP] including the 25% sales tax we have here.
> 
> I got my 60D just before Christmas for 6,700kr and was fairly pleased with it. However, I went back to the store I bought it from a week later and they'd lowered the price of the 60D body to 4,990kr and promptly sold out. They still honoured the price and refunded the difference to me.



Which store, Elgiganten or MediaMarkt ?


----------



## saint (Jan 3, 2013)

Aglet said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your input. Iv spent a little bit of time with a 60D, had i bought one a few months ago id be more than happyif i was still shooting with it today, but to purchase one now feels a bit wrong, its just a bit of a weird time for the top of the line canon aps-c market. I also considered a 7D but i still have the same dilema. As you say, CES is a just over a week away so im going to wait and see if announcements are made but from what iv heard even if they are announced next week they may only be available sometime mid 2013. I really hope that wont be the case as iv got quite an itchy 'trigger' finger at the moment (ha) and dont feel i could wait too long, im just hoping an announcement is made next week and they release the product soon after otherwise im still stuck with this predicament.
> ...



After looking around a bit iv decided to stick with canon glass. The choice is now between the 15-85 or the 17-40 L. Theyre both around the same price, just have to decide whether i want the extra range or better IQ, Iv read good things about both but at the moment its a coin flip.



tortilla said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Im in a situation where im looking to buy my first dslr but am also unsure as to what to purchase. Iv had my eye on the 60D for quite some time and now the price has dropped considerably. The problem im facing is that this product is over 2 years old and from what iv read a replacement or 60d-7D amalgamation announcement should be coming soon, however i have no idea when we could expect the product to hit store shelves or its release price. I have more than enough money to purchase a 60D now and still have a fair amount left over or purchase its replacement upon release. As most of you know a dslr purchase is a mini investment and i dont want to regret buying a 60D so late on when a new one could be just around the corner, with better features/IQ/sensor etc.
> ...



GPS, wifi and touchscreen arnt among the features i look for in a camera to be honest so if those really turn out to be the main improvements i may end getting the 60D. IQ/noise, sensor, af, framerate and build quality are some of the key things ill be looking out for. Im kinda hoping they do merge the 60D and 7D together and create a beast of an aps-c camera but hearing mixed things at the moment. CES is a week away now so hopefully shouldnt have too wait long before we'll know and i can finally make a decision.


----------



## Aglet (Jan 3, 2013)

saint said:


> After looking around a bit iv decided to stick with canon glass. The choice is now between the 15-85 or the 17-40 L. Theyre both around the same price, just have to decide whether i want the extra range or better IQ, Iv read good things about both but at the moment its a coin flip.



I have both, both are good in their own way.
I prefer 15-85, use it WAY more than 17-40 which is occasionally used when I need UWA on a FF body.
(_even consider the very good and cost-effective Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 NON stabilized lens. Stabilized Tamron is a little better in center, worse in corners... and stabilized. (darn trade-offs) _)

don't forget the 15-85mm has IS, making handheld low light shots much more practical than the 17-40 AND it has over 2x the zoom range.
If you have and don't mind using a tripod, and are more persnickety about ultimate IQ on crop sensor, then the 17-40 covers that very nicely for the price too. (darn trade-offs)
FWIW, I think the 15-85 is pretty much as good for IQ as the 17-40 in the overlapping range.
Either one can be had used for a good price these days, too.


----------



## CCY020 (Jan 3, 2013)

From today on the MediaMarkt and Saturn (the 2 biggest electronicstores in Europe) don't sell the Canon 60D body anymore in The Netherlands, after they dropped the price from 859 to 729,- euro's. Only a few kits left to buy now. I don't think this is because of delivery problems. The port of Rotterdam is (one of the biggest ports worldwide) the frontdoor of all the cargo that comes to Europe. 

*Update:* MediaMarkt and Saturn in Germany also stopped with selling the 60D body. Mediamarkt Switzerland has only the 60D+18-135mm, no body.


----------



## saint (Jan 4, 2013)

Aglet said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > After looking around a bit iv decided to stick with canon glass. The choice is now between the 15-85 or the 17-40 L. Theyre both around the same price, just have to decide whether i want the extra range or better IQ, Iv read good things about both but at the moment its a coin flip.
> ...



Still not 100% sure but am now swaying towards the 15-85, think itd make a better general walkaround lense.

http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/capture-connect-and-share-with-the-latest-canon-products-at-the-2013-consumer-electronics-show/

What is this?! Just a bunch of marketing hype, hopefully this doesnt necessarily mean there arnt any new products. Im fairly confident there will be but why not mention anything, hmm. Surely the time has come for the new aps-c line.


----------



## killerBEEcamaro (Jan 5, 2013)

my wife bought me this camera christmas 2010 for the full price! ouch! this is definitely a great price for a good camera. i don't know why all the hate towards this camera. by far it takes great pictures...not 5d Mark II/III great, but satisfying.


----------



## saint (Jan 10, 2013)

Well...so much for waiting for ces for an announcement on the 7/70D and possible release date. Looks like we wont see either of these cameras for another 6months at least. Disappointed isnt the word. Just seems crazy these cameras are from 09/10 and are the current top of the line aps-c, what are they playing at?

Oh well.


----------



## Aglet (Jan 11, 2013)

saint said:


> Well...so much for waiting for ces for an announcement on the 7/70D and possible release date. Looks like we wont see either of these cameras for another 6months at least. Disappointed isnt the word. Just seems crazy these cameras are from 09/10 and are the current top of the line aps-c, what are they playing at?
> 
> Oh well.


7D2 / 70D would go against Nikon's unannounced replacements for the D300s and the D7000.
I think it's becoming a waiting game between these pairs of cameras. Whoever announces first gives the other the opportunity to improve or change their product before making it public.
I was expecting one of them might let the cat out of the bag at CES but there's also CP+ in a few weeks in Japan... Not that that's any guarantee anyone will blink then either. 8-\


----------



## Marine03 (Jan 11, 2013)

Aglet said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Well...so much for waiting for ces for an announcement on the 7/70D and possible release date. Looks like we wont see either of these cameras for another 6months at least. Disappointed isnt the word. Just seems crazy these cameras are from 09/10 and are the current top of the line aps-c, what are they playing at?
> ...



So what is the logical order of launch? 70D making it top apc for several months then releasing 7D2 or releasing both.


----------



## aj1575 (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, I really hope for a 60D / 7D replacement that is coming soon. I like to replace my 7 year old 350D, but the 60D and the 7D are just to old (with their over 3 year old sensor). The 6D would also be an option, but it is a bit expensive, especially if I also count the new glas I would need.
CP+ at the end of the month would be a good date, then there are always the announcments in late spring, which would be the latest date I will wait for, before going with the 6D, which should be down to about 1600$ by then (comparing it to the Nikon D600 price drop).

It could be that Canon will offer something in between the 60D and the 7D, which would replace both for a while, before bringing the "real" 7D sucessor to the market. That would be fine with me, since I think the 60D is a little bit underspeced; but the 7D is already a bit on the large side.

Let's wait and see; I've been working with my 350D for seven years now, so a few month do not really matter. And even more important, I know that my pictures won't improve much only becauseI have a newer, better, more expensive camera; it's tha photographer who takes the pictures, not the camera....


----------



## emag (Jan 11, 2013)

IMO, the only question is do you want to continue with crop or switch to FF. Make that decision and you have your answer. Again, IMO, the next crop camera will be fiendishly more expensive than any of us thinks it should be.......but it will be an excellent successor to the 7D (not to the 60D).


----------



## eyeland (Jan 11, 2013)

Choices choices...
At the moment, I am considdering picking up a 60D (replacing a 60D that was lost) before they sell out to keep me going until the 6D price drops or until I can afford a 5D mk3. My only fear concerning the 6D is that the outer point AF will turn out to be worse than the 60D, otherwise the 6D would be a no-brainer for me.
Like others have mentioned, I fear that the 60D/7D replacements will be so expensive that the 6D will be even more of a no-brainer.
At the time of writing, where I am at the prices are as follows:
6D = 2185$ - 60D=800$ - 7D=1280$
For me, low-light performance (both IQ and AF) & Video are important factors, and thus the choice is a hard one... If I had more confidence in the 6D AF I'd go for that. If the 7D had a swivel screen, I'd pick one up and save for a 5Dmk3. Seeing as I ahve my doubts about the 6D AF and since the swivel LCD gives the 60D a slight edge over the 7D for video, right now, I am seriously leaning towards the 60D again...


----------

